# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Hollyoaks Come Dine With Me

## Perdita

Who's the best dinner party host in the Hollyoaks cast? We won't have to wait too long to find out, as the scheduling details and lineup have now been confirmed for the soap's upcoming Come Dine With Me specials.

Hollyoaks Does Come Dine With Me will air across five nights on E4 from Monday, October 19 as the popular soap celebrates its 20th anniversary week.

The fun spinoff series will be broadcast in a 7.30pm slot each evening, straight after the usual E4 first look screening of Hollyoaks.

Jimmy McKenna (Jack Osborne), Jacqueline Boatswain (Simone Loveday), Jessica Fox (Nancy Osborne), Kirsty-Leigh Porter (Leela Lomax), Jessica Ellis (Tegan Lomax) and Kieron Richardson (Ste Hay) have all been confirmed for the series.

McKenna is first up on day one as he aims to impress with a menu of Italian favourites, although he's quickly hampered by the fact that he's never really cooked before.

Boatswain follows on day two with some unusual food choices, while Fox hosts a 1950s-inspired evening on day three - complete with cake decorating lessons and a spot of competitive colouring.

There's a sister act on day four as on-screen siblings Porter and Ellis team up with a fun and relaxed vibe - complete with a nearly naked butler to spice things up. This could be the most fiery night, as show bosses have teased some "biting critique and dramatic turns" at the table.

Richardson is last up in the finale as he honours Hollyoaks' launch year with a 1995 theme. His former co-star Bronagh Waugh (Cheryl Brady) pops up to offer help in the kitchen, while there's another surprise in store with some period entertainment.

Come Dine With Me sees participants compete against each other by hosting dinner parties for the other contestants. Each host is then rated by their rivals at the end of the evening, and the Hollyoaks specials see a Â£1,000 prize for charity on offer.

----------


## Perdita

http://youtu.be/u3wYGnCWc2w

If you can't wait for Hollyoaks Does Come Dine with Me next week, here's a fun first look at the series to whet your appetite.

A new trailer released by E4, which can be viewed above, sees some of the show's most popular stars go head-to-head as they aim to be crowned the best dinner party host.

Kieron Richardson (Ste Hay), Jessica Fox (Nancy Osborne), Jimmy McKenna (Jack Osborne), Kirsty-Leigh Porter (Leela Lomax), Jessica Ellis (Tegan Lomax) and Jacqueline Boatswain (Simone Loveday) have all been confirmed for the entertaining spinoff series.

The six soap stars are all in with the chance to grab Â£1,000 for the charity of their choice, but claiming that top prize won't be easy as the race to impress in the kitchen will be fierce.

Kieron Richardson on Hollyoaks Does Come Dine with Me
Â© Channel 4
Kieron Richardson on Come Dine with Me

Hollyoaks Does Come Dine with Me has been commissioned to help celebrate 20 years of the popular soap.

The show will air at 7.30pm across five nights on E4 next week, straight after the dramatic first look screenings of Hollyoaks.


digitalspy

----------

